# DI-524 Dlink Problems getting past Authentication into setup wizard



## Rabzz (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys i need a bit of help i just got this router just so i can have a bit of wireless connectivity and i am trying to set it up. It tells me to go to the browser and type in Http://192.168.0.1 right. thats ok, then a promt box comes up and the instructions tell me to put admin as the username but leave the password field blank. i do this and it doesn't go into the site!! Does anyone know why it is doing this for.. any comments would help me greatly thank you ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset switch down for at least 10 seconds with the power on. Then the default login name/password will work.


----------

